# A few of my babies :)



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Who was your heart rat in the picture entitled "soulmates"?

I see you have mostly girlies...busy, happy, beautiful girls 

They are my first true love, but in my area, the rescues don't take in the boys as much, so the needy rescue boys need somewhere to go, so I am switching sexes for the good of those manrats.


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi!!! That's Bloobie, my dominant male in the photo titled soulmates. As far as my girls, in the OMG SURPRISE litters, we had 11 girls and 11 boys. I adore both sexes equally. My girls are my sideshow freaks and my boys are my meatheads. ;D
The only issue for myself is that the males all have to be neutered because they all cohabitate. That's actually why I have this many rats. I neutered one of my males a little too late. Man, the second they reach sexual maturity, BAM! they're at it!!! Luckily I found a vet who normally charges $250.00 per male. I couldn't believe that because I was bringing in 11 boys at once, he cut the price down to $100.00 per rat! I'm rambling. I'm sorry. I warned the forum though! Don't get Gwen talking about those rats! She wont shut up!


----------

